# Color/Marking Game



## HorseOfCourse

That's called a bloody shoulder, I believe.


----------



## lilkitty90

oooh this should be fun = ) and yeah it's a bloody shoulder. so when she comes back and confirms it, it'll be your turn! xD


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Well, let's get on with this game. Here's my next one:
here are two pictures of trhe same thing..


----------



## 888vegas888

HorseOfCourse said:


> That's called a bloody shoulder, I believe.


yep, thats it! your turn


----------



## 888vegas888

im pretty sure both of those are Gulastra Plume.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Yep. They sure are.


----------



## 888vegas888

ok heres mine:


----------



## equiniphile

Brindled horse, or chimera, or both


----------



## 888vegas888

well, its technically not a brindle... its a reverse brindle. but you were close enough. your go.


----------



## lilkitty90

ERG i'd love to own a Reversed brindle horse!! the coloring is so unique and pretty!


----------



## Eliz




----------



## 888vegas888

its either a pawprinted horse or a pintaloosa


----------



## smrobs

Isn't that called paw prints or something?


----------



## Eliz

Pawprint/inkspot Yep


----------



## 888vegas888

(just guess the color)


----------



## smrobs

Grullo. Might I add that the mane is to die for.


----------



## 888vegas888

correct. either grullo or grulla.

and YES IT IS!!! : ) your turn


----------



## smrobs

The horse on the left.


----------



## Eliz

One of my favorite colors... what is it?









We posted at the same time, smrobs. Idk yours lol


----------



## smrobs

I would say that yours is a Dunalino. Right?


----------



## 888vegas888

smrobs: i guess badger-faced? or reverse bald?
and for the next one i would also guess dunalino... but smrobs got it 1st.


----------



## Eliz

Yep, dunalino. Too easy lol


----------



## smrobs

You got it Vegas. Badger face.


----------



## Eliz

Color of the baby?


----------



## 888vegas888




----------



## 888vegas888

Eliz: either bay roan or satin?


----------



## Eliz

Well, it was a trick question. Technically, grey because its a lipizzan & it will grey out 

You posted Lacing... an arab at a barn where I ride has that


----------



## 888vegas888

grease spots/bend or smuts.


----------



## Eliz

Correct.


----------



## 888vegas888




----------



## lilkitty90

Perlino!


----------



## Eliz

Fugly!
Lol


----------



## 888vegas888

close enough. its a perlino dun.
and it is really ugly...

your turn.


----------



## lilkitty90

lol i thought he was kinda pretty lol


----------



## smrobs

Sabino with a very prominent 'skunk tail'. That is really interesting.


----------



## 888vegas888

hmm. thats interesting. rabicano? or brindle?


----------



## lilkitty90

Vegas is correct! it's a Rabicano = )


----------



## 888vegas888




----------



## Mickey4793

Champagne!


----------



## 888vegas888

nope, not champange.


----------



## Mickey4793

Wow lol! I fail at colors


----------



## smrobs

I think he has the satin gene? Either way, the color is gorgeous but that is one of the ugliest horses I have ever seen LOL.


----------



## 888vegas888

yep, he's satin! he sure does look like a champagne to me, though.

smrobs, your turn.


----------



## smrobs

hehehe *evil laugh*.

This one is very rare and has a very specific name. I will say that it is a version of the Appaloosa coat coloring.


----------



## 888vegas888

varnish roan appaloosa??? just a wild guess...


----------



## smrobs

Nope. Much more rare than that.


----------



## 888vegas888

ummmm....... marble?


----------



## smrobs

Nope. Try again.


----------



## 888vegas888

knabstrupper??? wait, no thats a breed... GOSH! this is a tough one.


----------



## smrobs

Yep it is a tough one.


----------



## lilkitty90

a really extreme case of Snowcap? rofl oh goodness i don't know!


----------



## smrobs

That is the basic idea but there is a really specific name for it.


----------



## lilkitty90

crap... lol lemme go look


----------



## VanillaBean

Leopard Ghost Horse


----------



## lilkitty90

i wanna say near leopard appy but it's not leopard so nearly white? or dominate white or something!? lol i can't find it anywhere and i've searched through 15 appaloosa websites! lol


----------



## LoverofHorses

Marble??? I forget what marble looks like so just a wild guess. Lol!


----------



## 888vegas888

um. fewspot???


----------



## smrobs

Congrats Vanillabean. You got it, it is a leapord ghost horse.


----------



## Eliz

Good one!
Here's an interesting one:


----------



## 888vegas888

the hairless horse!!! : D i 4got his name its either henry or harry. good one, though!


----------



## Eliz

Harry! Dang, I thought no one would get it! Its the first time I've ever seen anything like that, but I should've known all you horse-crazy people would know!


----------



## smrobs

I wonder what color his hair would be if he had hair.


----------



## 888vegas888

thats kinda funny. his name is harry and he's hairless. haha. :lol:


----------



## lilkitty90

Pintaloosa!!


----------



## 888vegas888

yep, thats right!


----------



## lilkitty90

yay ok here is a good one! = ) probably not hard but i like this color


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Cremello


----------



## lilkitty90

yes horseofcourse but there is a litte more there than just cremello = )


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Cremello appaloosa?


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah! he's a Leopard spot Cremello!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Here's mine, I wouldn't ever get it if you guys posted this, but you will probably know it.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

smoky black?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Nope


----------



## 888vegas888

seal brown?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

sooty black?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Nope and nope  close though, LTS.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

sooty buckskin?


----------



## 888vegas888

sooty bay?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

sooty something???


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Sooty buckskin is it.


----------



## 888vegas888

SOOT just plain soot??


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

SUCCESS!  hold on let me get a pic


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds




----------



## 888vegas888

ah, fart.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

uh, no? xD


----------



## 888vegas888

bay w/ flaxen?


----------



## lilkitty90

he has some sort of sabino or splash or frame just very minimum. because of that partially blue eye.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Palomino with weird legs?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

lilkitty90 you're on the right track, and vegas, not quite


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

HorseOfCourse, nope!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Soem kind of champagne comething?


----------



## lilkitty90

hmm Chesnut with VERY minimum frame. and possibly silver? since his mane is funky?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

He does NOT carry a creme gene


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

lilkitty90 said:


> hmm Chesnut with VERY minimum frame. and possibly silver? since his mane is funky?


not chestnut, he's got black points


----------



## 888vegas888

bay splash something?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Golden bay?


----------



## lilkitty90

hmm brown bay?? with minimum frame and possible silver? lol if there is een such a thing lol


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Gold dun?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

you guys are going away from it! got close, now you're all cold.. hehe you all are half right then half wayyy wrong xD


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

lilkitty90 you always seem to get closest, VERY close, one thing is off


----------



## 888vegas888

silver bay???? or something?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

VEGAS! silver bay.... and what?? lol missing ONE thing!


----------



## 888vegas888

AAAHAAAAHAHAAAAAAAAA silver bay.......... splash? gosh IDK!!! grr


----------



## HorseOfCourse

silver bay and splash?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

not splash ^^


----------



## HorseOfCourse

silver bay and...awesome?


----------



## 888vegas888

silver bay and flaxen


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

i wish i could agree with HorseOfCourse xD this pony is the best. lilkitty90 said it a few times


----------



## 888vegas888

silver bay with some kinda frame?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

silver bay with minimal frame


----------



## lilkitty90

silver bay and minimum frame!!!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

888vegas888 said:


> silver bay with some kinda frame?


I'll Give it to you. Silver Bay Minimum Frame


----------



## lilkitty90

dangit ahahaa we all posted at the same time ****


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

ahh!! i'll give it to lilkitty90 she said it exactly


----------



## lilkitty90

alright heres a hard one! lol


----------



## HorseOfCourse

palomino leaopard spot appy?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

gold or amber champagne leopard?


----------



## lilkitty90

nope and nope she is not what she seems.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

chestnut large blanket appy?


----------



## lilkitty90

nope not chesnut.


----------



## 888vegas888

silver bay splash white frame sabino something??????!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilkitty90

you don't have to guess her pattern. and i believe her pattern would be either an extended blanket or a near leopard appy.


----------



## lilkitty90

ahahaha vegas no lol


----------



## HorseOfCourse

umm...gold dun?


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

very pretty?


----------



## 888vegas888

palomino spread blanket?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

pearl?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

red dun?


----------



## 888vegas888

palomino spotted blanket appy?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

sorrel?


----------



## lilkitty90

ok she's not sorrel, palomino, red dun, pearl, or gold dun.


----------



## 888vegas888

champagne appy


----------



## lilkitty90

nope not champagne


----------



## HorseOfCourse

something creme?


----------



## lilkitty90

here is a baby picture from when she was 3.5 months old.


----------



## 888vegas888

gah. i have no clue. wow thats extremely interesting.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

smoky black?


----------



## lilkitty90

nope not smokey black. and she Does have the dun gene. as you can see by the baby picture. she has leg barring.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

claybank dun, dunalino, grullo/a


----------



## 888vegas888

red dun? bay dun? WOAH! can there be such a thing as a black dun???


----------



## lilkitty90

horseofcourse got it! she's a Grulla, which is black with the dun gene. and she has the leopard appy. and the Lp gene reaked havoc on her coat and made her palomino color but she is genetically a grulla = ) your turn!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Okay, here's a tricky and uncommon one.


----------



## 888vegas888

greyalino. lol


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Haha. No


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I have to go...sorry..the answer is Mulberry grey. Someone elses turn.


----------



## GraciesMom

I know, I know. Easy!!


----------



## 888vegas888

sorrel? chestnut? or is there some hidden marking? hey thats your horse! lol


----------



## GraciesMom

Yup, Sorrel


----------



## 888vegas888




----------



## lilkitty90

Liver chesnut sabino!


----------



## 888vegas888

not quite. close, though


----------



## lilkitty90

flaxen chesnut sabino??


----------



## 888vegas888

nope. its not a sabino and not a chestnut.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

palomino sabino?
red dun sabino?
i aam just making these up sabino?


----------



## 888vegas888

nonono its not a sabino.


----------



## AppysForLife

The pattern is Tovero  i think haha i only own overos. 
he lookkkkssssss....... uhhhh something really simple like a red dun? but dun has to have the dorsal stripe right?


----------



## 888vegas888

nope, the pattern is actually overo.
surprising, huh?


----------



## AppysForLife

Wow very suprising! He looks majorly tovero haha.


----------



## JumperStride

Sorrel overo? seems too simple XD


----------



## 888vegas888

yup, sorrel overo. JumperStride got it!


----------



## JumperStride

Whoo!








Have fun with this one guys ;]


----------



## smrobs

Perlino tobiano?


----------



## JumperStride

Nope ;] no cream genes on this boy!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Pearl something?


----------



## 888vegas888

pearl splash something???


----------



## JumperStride

you guys are close, its not a splash vegas ;]


----------



## lilkitty90

Pearl Tobiano?


----------



## JumperStride

lilkitty you've almost got it! Just missing what the pearl is...dilluting? I guess its still considered a dillute cause its a mutation of the cream gene...if we're not playing that tough then you've got it ;]


----------



## lilkitty90

i can't see much of his legs but i wanna say either Bay or Chesnut.


----------



## JumperStride

nope ;]


----------



## Mickey4793

is it black?


----------



## Mickey4793

Oh wait, it's tobiano isn't it? I suck haha.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

i wanna say something with a buckskin or bay or dun orrr sorrel or chestnut orrr.....maybe even grey or something


----------



## HorseOfCourse

something with the barlink factor...? Cream, Dun, Silver or Champagne?


----------



## luvs2ride1979

JumperStride said:


> Nope ;] no cream genes on this boy!


Actually, you're wrong. It's a Buckskin Pearl Tobiano.
Pearl Gypsy Horses









This is Erwyn, a Pearl gypsy colt in France. 
He is tested to be a Buckskin Pearl Tobiano. Now known as The Butler and is in NZ!

You guys shouldn't use the image source. You need to attach the image to your message, with a different name ;-).


----------



## TinRoses

how about this one:


----------



## Zeke

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvs2ride1979

Guess this one, mare and her foal. Not the greatest picture, I appologize, but it's one of the best for this "color."


----------



## JumperStride

@luvs2ride1979, I'm assuming most of us use the merit system and wouldn't check the source, though I was off in saying no cream. I was referring to the pearl, which isn't considered cream but forgot that the cream was needed for buckskin -.-


----------



## RioPony

Mom looks like a really dark silver dapple. I'm guessing the foal is a silver bay that hasn't quite taken it's full look yet if you know what I mean.


----------



## luvs2ride1979

Nope, no silver dapple in either of these horses.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

chocolate palomino?


----------



## luvs2ride1979

Nope, not palomino.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

red chocolate or silver buckskin?


----------



## luvs2ride1979

what's a red chocolate? No silver dapple in either horse.

I also should clarify that the dam is not chocolate palomino.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

red chocolate is silver dapple bay.

So the baby is chocolate palomino and the dam issss....

chocolate roan?


----------



## Hukassa

Smoky cream?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Alright, it's been almost 24 hours..I'm going to post a new one because I'm impatient.

Here are two pictures of the same horse and this one will be tricky, so be careful.


----------



## lilkitty90

Bay Roan with silver!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Nope


----------



## HorseOfCourse

It's 3 words.


----------



## LoverofHorses

Red Dun Roan?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

You're very close. You just have one word incorrect.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

silver red roan?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

silver red dun?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Nope and nope.  Though the silver gene is there, it's not in the name. Also, he's not a dun.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

red pearl roan?
red cream roan?


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Nope  Though the it is Red ______ roan


----------



## LoverofHorses

Red slate roan???


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Nope 

I will give you a hint...he's a rocky mountain horse.


----------



## LoverofHorses

Wild guess , Red Chocolate Roan?


----------



## Hukassa

^^red chocolate roan for sure


----------



## luvs2ride1979

luvs2ride1979 said:


> Guess this one, mare and her foal. Not the greatest picture, I appologize, but it's one of the best for this "color."


Geeze guys, you didn't even try! The mom is "Black Chestnut" with Flaxen mane and tail and the baby is just a normal Palomino.

Morgan Colors- Rabicano, Roan, Flaxen and Frame Overo Morgan Horses


*HEAVEN'S ANGEL* (Dia H Major Boy X Heaven's Girl), 1990 flaxen black chestnut mare (was suspected silver dapple, but tested via UC Davis' Red Factor Test as a chestnut) and her 2000 palomino colt by Belfair Kruggerrand, *COWLITZ VALLEY YUKON GOLD*. Both horses owned by Lona Diemert, Packwood WA.


----------



## luvs2ride1979

lilkitty90 said:


> Bay Roan with silver!


I agree, bay silver dapple roan, as others have said as well.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Sorry guys, my internet went down for a while...LOH got it.. Red Chocolate Roan this is a stallion named Classic's Shogun


----------



## LoverofHorses

What is this unique coloration?


----------



## LoverofHorses

Hope this one is bigger:-|


----------



## LoverofHorses

This model horse pretty much sums up the color, Lol!


----------



## smrobs

I think its either manchado or machado. Something like that.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Yeah..I think it's Manchado...I love that arab mare in the second picture..I've seen her pics before...she's gorgeous.


----------



## LoverofHorses

C'mon, I thought that one was a toughy. It's manchado


----------



## luvs2ride1979

HorseOfCourse said:


> Sorry guys, my internet went down for a while...LOH got it.. Red Chocolate Roan this is a stallion named Classic's Shogun


Well, Littlkitty was right on the first reply then. She said bay roan with silver. That's the same thing.


----------



## HorseOfCourse

Though I do not wish to hijack this thread, I know that red chocolate is the same thing as silver dapple bay but i do not assume that silver dapple bay [roan] would be the same thing as bay roan with silver.


----------



## smrobs

If you can get both color and pattern that would be great but I will accept just the color by itself too since paint patterns can be confusing sometimes.


----------



## TinRoses

on the foal?

bucksin tobiano


----------



## smrobs

You are really close but you are missing one little word on the color.


----------



## lilkitty90

buckskin roan Tobiano?? O.O lol w/e color it is.. it's gorgeous!!


----------



## smrobs

Nope. Good try though.


----------



## DakotaLuv

Buttermilk? Buckskin Tobiano?...Dunskin Tobiano? What a cutie whatever color he is!


----------



## smrobs

Yep, he/she is a buttermilk buckskin tobiano. And a cutie no less.


----------



## DakotaLuv

Yay...ok let me go round up something...


----------



## DakotaLuv

Ok...here is one (sorry for the small pic)...this might be easy...


----------



## AnnaLover

Silver bay blanket?


----------



## DakotaLuv

That's it!


----------



## equiniphile

Lol this is so out of my league xD. I would have just guessed Blanket :lol:


----------



## AnnaLover

Great  lemme find one.. hmmm x)


----------



## AnnaLover

Best I could find before I kept you all waiting :?


----------



## AnnaLover

^^ Let's try the color on him AND what the darker spots on him are called


----------



## lilkitty90

Grulla roan. and bird spots?


----------



## AnnaLover

Mmm I'll taake the color but there's a different term for the spots.


----------



## lilkitty90

hmmm, i'm thinking really hard on the other term. these spots are ones i've never really looked into lol if you looked at the picture and didn't know he had "spots" you would swear he has went running through some low trees and scratched himself up lol


----------



## AnnaLover

They are from getting scratched or scraped up.. On roans, lots of times the hair where an injury was grows back their base color ... 

Anyways I'll give it to you! He's a 'dun' (really grulla I think) roan with corn spots  

Your turn!


----------



## lilkitty90

really?? thats awesome i never would have known that! i always just assumed thats the way roans were marked up... thats odd how it grows back the base color 

ok here we go! sorry the picture is kinda small


----------



## AnnaLover

Yep it is pretty cool  Hmm.. perlino?


----------



## lilkitty90

nope, not perlino and i've gotta go to a horse sale tonight so i'll be back to check everyone's answers in a few hours


----------



## AnnaLover

Have fun! Cremello?


----------



## lilkitty90

nope not cremello = )


----------



## AnnaLover

smokey cream?


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

Champagene? or how ever you sppell it haha


----------



## lilkitty90

getting closer!!! but not quite. he does have a cream gene though = )


----------



## lilkitty90

nope not champagne


----------



## AnnaLover

Are you looking for a pattern also?? I don't what else he could possibly be??


----------



## AnnaLover

What about a pearl gene?


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

goodness this is hard..


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

pearlll????


----------



## lilkitty90

Pearl is there. and nope no pattern i believe he is a solid = )
and Cream is there.. now you just need a base coat xD


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

okay im really tired and ccant think... by base coat do you mean like smokey black pearl? or the cremeelo or palimino or somethin haha


----------



## lilkitty90

By Base coat i meant black but you got it! he's a Smokey Black Pearl!! your turn!!


----------



## AnnaLover

smokey cream pearl??


----------



## AnnaLover

oops we posted at the same time!


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah! lol thats alright = ) and you had it veeerrrry close too lol


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

i hope that works, its probably really easy for all of you! this is hard!


----------



## lilkitty90

Buckskin with the dun gene?


----------



## AnnaLover

champagne dun of some sort?


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

nnoo, not exactly you both have part of it


----------



## AnnaLover

champagne buckskin?


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

no oh sorry, its more of a color that a marking..


----------



## AnnaLover

chestnut dun champagne.. (wow don't know if there's such a thing) like a red dun champagne?


----------



## AnnaLover

wait that would be gold champagne..


----------



## AnnaLover

but she looks like black based so how about amber champagne?


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

your so close! not a buckskin, a type of dun


----------



## AnnaLover

gold, amber, sable or classic? :O


----------



## AnnaLover

amber dun champagne?


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

annalover your turn, it was golden dun


----------



## AnnaLover

Okay here's mine..


----------



## 888vegas888

uhhhhh buttermilk buckskin???


----------



## AnnaLover

I don't remember... :shock:


:lol: Feel free to post a new one! :wink:


----------

